

Edward Snowden appears at Moscow airport and renews asylum claim - teawithcarl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-meet-amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag

======
jgrahamc
So, lavabit.com just got a whole load more customers.

~~~
savszymura
>Lavabit will only release private information if legally compelled by the
courts in accordance with the United States Constitution.

Strange that Snowden decided to choose this one.

~~~
dmix
I'm curious if his PGP signature was redacted from the email with the cell
phone number.

------
deletes
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BO-
PPaVCEAAlIKH.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BO-PPaVCEAAlIKH.jpg:large)

Picture from the airport 15 min ago. Is Snowden in the middle?

------
xxchan
I find it disconcerting that a significant portion of those invited are simply
"too busy" to attend. Wouldn't you WANT human rights activists to stir trouble
instead of avoiding it?

~~~
staz
I also find it a bit strange than a Human Right Activist would just put the
letter on her frigging facebook wall

~~~
antocv
With his email, thank you, now commence the spamming by NSA.

What is this 1999, when 99% of the people seem to be computer illiterate? On
her _facebook_ wall she posts his email and letter in full!? Well, seems we
are at the point of frictionless sharing, let the hacking begin people -
nothing is secret, no respect for anyones privacy!

------
ChrisAntaki
That's cool the airport is letting him stay there. I wonder how his conditions
are. Good food, a bed?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I don't think they have much choice. He can't leave with out a passport and
technically has entered Russia.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
Would he need a passport for a flight on a private jet? If so, couldn't
Venezuala grant him one?

------
throwaway_yy2Di
This has to be fake. An email "allegedly" from Snowden with no PGP signature?

(edit): And this is suggestive:

ed_snowden@lavabit.com -- someone associated this address to some PGP key in
2010

edsnowden@lavabit.com -- no results

~~~
deletes
Who says that is the only letter. It is just one of the many. Also other means
of communication/confirmation were possible.

------
teawithcarl
Here's this best LIVE BLOG of the breaking news in the Moscow airport --

[http://english.ruvr.ru/2013_07_12/Snowden-meets-human-
rights...](http://english.ruvr.ru/2013_07_12/Snowden-meets-human-rights-
activists-and-lawyers-at-Sheremetyevo-4029/)

------
teawithcarl
Here's The Guardian's LIVE BLOG of the Snowden human rights meeting, and
subsequent press conference. (excellent)

[http://guardiannews.com/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-
to-...](http://guardiannews.com/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-meet-
amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag?CMP=twt_gu)

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks, that was useful. Interesting that he is asking for asylum again in
Russia, stating that he intends no harm to the USA. "No actions I take or plan
are meant to harm the US ... I want the US to succeed."

Just my personal opinion, but I believe that Snowden did a good service to
citizens of my country (USA). The fact that he probably destroyed his own life
doing what he thought was necessary is a mitigating factor in breaking the
law. I hope he does not get screwed over too badly and eventually has a normal
life.

~~~
teawithcarl
Thanks. Hacker News is censoring me, limiting me to 1-2 posts a day, and
quickly flagging all my posts. (This post was flagged also).

Notice my comment "posted about" the Guardian LIVE BLOG two hours ago, and yet
the LIVE BLOG is only now reaching HN a few minutes ago, by another HN user.
That's because HN disallowed my submitting it two hours ago.

Keep in mind, I work/research fighting Chinese censorship.

~~~
phreeza
rate limiting != censorship

~~~
teawithcarl
To discern the subtle censorship HN is doing, just divide upvotes/minutes on
the HN homepage. HN may have decided that "Snowden news" is not hacker news.
Definitely, articles are getting flagged.

~~~
eli
Which is fair -- do we really need 4+ front page stories about this same
event?

~~~
mmariani
When something of value to this community I dare to say yes.

For instance
[http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsmw5vkyxT1qba239.png](http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lsmw5vkyxT1qba239.png)

~~~
eli
But most of them link to essentially the same thing, not different
perspectives on the same event. It just fragments the discussion.

~~~
mmariani
Yep you're right. In this case we should mainly ignore other sources than
those picked by Snowden himself. At least for the sake of keeping the
discussions concentrated under trusted posts.

